# Beetel 450 BXI ADSL2 + Router Setting



## sudeep_gh (Nov 3, 2011)

I had a Airtel connection with me for which i was provided Beetel 450 BXI ADSL2 + Router to connect to net using wi-fi on my laptop.

How ever now i have changed my isp to ortel cable net providers.
i access net on my laptop using lan cable connected from cable modem to my laptop.

can any one help me how to configure Beetel 450 BXI ADSL2 + Router so that i connect my cable modem to Beetel 450 BXI ADSL2 + Router and access net wi-fi on my laptop. my os is vista.

thanks in advance.:danraksmirk:


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

I don't know whether it's possible or not. If it is, you probably have to disable the modem portion of the Beetel and turn off DHCP from within its software. Then use it as a wireless access point. See if you can find the owner's manual for the modem or log into its setup page and try the above.


----------

